# Hi from Ontario!!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi Keri! Welcome to the HF


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!!

Keri


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Keri; welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!


----------

